# [solved] NM tethering: timed out detecting phone details

## ShinyDoofy

Hi,

I've been trying to use my Nokia N900 to use its 3G connection to go online when I'm on the move, but to no avail.

From what I found out so far, there are multiple things involved in all this: gnome-bluetooth, networkmanager, nm-applet, consolekit, pol(icy)kit and dbus. As far as I know, my configs are pretty much standard and out-of-the box after re-emerging those packages multiple times. I'm running on ~amd64 system-wide for up to date versions as of now. All of those packages were emerged with USE="bluetooth policykit consolekit gnome". My user is in the lp and plugdev groups.

My steps for setting it up all up are as follows:

Open bluetooth-properties by console or the tray-icon

Adding a new device, choosing my cell phone

Pairing my BT dongle and the phone by some randomly generated PIN

Checking the box for setting up the DUN connection

None of the logs I could find point towards anything, except this in /var/log/messages just when the above time out message pops up:

 *Quote:*   

> dbus-daemon: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_return", sender=":1.31" (uid=0 pid=5976 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd) interface="(unset)" member="(unset)" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.96" (uid=1000 pid=7250 comm="bluetooth-wizard))

 

When doing the same on a Ubuntu 10.10 live cd, it "just works": after two or three seconds of detecting the phone configuration, there's a new menu for me to choose my country, ISP, data plan and so on. On Gentoo, it times out after some time with above's error message.

Another thing I noticed recently is that I can't seem to (de)activate my wireless and network with nm-applet, those menu entries are simply greyed out. Maybe there's some connection between this and my bluetooth woes?

Does anyone have any other ideas how to fix this or how to get some helpful debug output out of things? I know that it worked about half a year ago, I've tried multiple versions and, but nothing helped.

/edit: My desktop machine didn't have networkmanager before, didn't need it. Just installed it with said USEflags and it shows just the same symptoms: Using the connection itself (browsing/sending files) works like a charm. Using the DUN connection with gnome-bluetooth/networkmanager does not  :Sad: 

/edit2: Tried with my old Nokia N70 on both machines: Exactly the same.

/edit3: After digging through the code, it turns out that modemmanager was the one to blame because it wouldn't add a modem. I'll file a bug to bump the ebuild.

/edit4: Bug closedLast edited by ShinyDoofy on Sun Feb 06, 2011 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dagger

Hi,

Current version of momdemmanager fails to create proper tarball. I will bump it shortly.

----------

## ShinyDoofy

Take your time. For now, I have my 0.4_p20110116 ebuild and tarball from my local git working copy

----------

